# Working out



## j123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Does anyone else notice that when they work out their abs that leaky gas seems to get worse? I work out4-5 days a week and my LG is kept somewhat under control. But when I work out abs, even a non intense sesh will cause my LG to be worse that day (sometimes the next day too).

Just wondering if anyone else has experienced this/has any theories about this?


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Do abs at home.


----------



## j123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Very productive post, thank you.... seeing as I said makes it worse that day and sometimes the next day as well


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

well then either cut it out of your weekly split or keep doing it and smell like dump. There isn't going to be a "cure" that will fix your problem overnight so I'm not so sure what your asking for. Have you tried other forms of core exercises? weighted pulldowns, hanging leg raises, or using a Physioball? if other core exercises do not work then try to use your "PC' muscles from refraining the "pushing" sensation when going hard on your core.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting (Dec 14, 2010)

Doing deadlifts (back, hamstrings), squats (quads, glutes), Farmer's walk (lats), overhead presses (shoulders) will all also work the core extra hard. Besides that, you don't need to do silly things like crunches, twists, leg raises, etc. because they all build slow twitch muscle fibers (thus creating those ugly, ugly square abs). Doing the above mentioned exercises and eating right to get under 12% bf will have you seeing sick abs. By eating right, it means taking in lots of protein (currently taking inwards of 250g a night via eggs in morning and night, 3-4 protein shakes, a protein bar or two, ground beef/chicken/fish daily, as well as the protein you get from supplemental foods (almond milk, greek yogurt, rice, vegetables, etc) - so like 1-2g for each lol. Drink lots of water. A quick trick to getting abs to show even at higher BF% (~14-16%) is to backload your carbs: go about a week on an extremely low carb eating plan and then pig out via pizza, ice cream, etc for a day. You'll have veins coursing through your body and see a lot more definition even at the higher BF.


----------



## j123 (Oct 16, 2012)

I've had LG for over 18 months now, so I understand well and truely that this will not just go away. To add to that i've also spend 1000's on supplements, tests, doctors etc. More recently i've been able to get my LG under manageable control. By that I mean I can live somewhat normally (work, socialize), I just need to stick to my diet strictly. I only do abs once-twice (consisting of the exercises you mentioned Mikey) a week and don't go crazy like I used too when I was younger. Threeyearsandcounting: I do all the exercises you mentioned but cannot get the protein intake as you mentioned based off what I can eat without triggering the smel and I wouldn't dare to to touch pizza or ice cream etc.

I was more so curious if anyone else noticed an increase in smell after doing ab work. If not might just be me


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey J123,

Do you think it could be because your back warms up when you lie on the floor. I have always got internal heat which I believes comes from my lungs/back area, and have always thought my LG emits from my back. Where are you from in OZ man? I'm in Perth.


----------



## j123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hadenuff29:

Possibly, but the only thing is I don'y always do crunches or exercises were you lay on your back e.g bridges. The last time I got LG bad was two weeks ago in a social situation and I narrowed it down to being from eating a different bread (than I have been eating lately). I was so tempted to ask people if they could smell it, as the looks on peoples faces almost convinced me that they could indeed smell it, but I chickened out as the anxiety kicked in. Interesting you say you feel the odor is emiting from your back, as I strongly feel that the odor seeps through our pours and is not passed out of our anus.

I might get back into doing cardio again, and see if I notice the same thing.

I live on the Gold Coast (originally from Melb)


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah man I hundred percent know my odours emit from the skin and come from the blood, my gastro doctor confirmed this is what happens. I won't argue my point as there is a lot of people who don't feel that is what happens to them. I'm pretty sure we all have the same thing going on though. The give away for me is the internal body heat that comes with the anxiety sometimes and pushes the odors out when it happens.


----------



## j123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Interesting that your gastro agrees or confirmed this with you. Mine took the focus away from the odor and no matter how much I stressed it to him that the odor was the by far the most dehibilitating symptom of my 'IBS'. He also completely disagreed that I could have candida. If it means anything I also agree with your view


----------



## Enkidu (Jul 7, 2013)

hadenuff29 said:


> Yeah man I hundred percent know my odours emit from the skin and come from the blood, my gastro doctor confirmed this is what happens. I won't argue my point as there is a lot of people who don't feel that is what happens to them. I'm pretty sure we all have the same thing going on though. The give away for me is the internal body heat that comes with the anxiety sometimes and pushes the odors out when it happens.


It's strange. Unless you're a frog, 98% of the gasses that your blood carries, exit through your lungs/breath. So by the time from your blood that tiny fraction that might escape on your back would make you stink, your breath would evacuate a stadium. I agree with the anxiety/body heat thing, though.


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

http://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/symptoms/hotness

Huge rises in body heat and anxiety go hand in hand.

There is most def a plethora of ways that this can come about, mine is 100 percent coming from my anus, mine is 100 percent not affected by what i eat, mine is worse after a bowel movement and depending on what type of bowel movement i have(diarhea).

I understand it can come from the way hadenuff29 says but if he thinks he has it figured about the way this all comes about then he's most certainly wrong.

Oh and stubborness is a disabling personality trait, stops you from seeing the bigger picture.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi Into the Wild,

I'd like the think my Gastro doctor (one of the best in Australia) of 20 or 30 years who is also a professor would have more clue than both of us put together. Whilst i always thought my smells were pushing out the skin, It took a professional to confirm what I assumed. I don't just make this up. See my tape recorded conversation below. While I can't be certain we all have the same thing, it seems to me that the majority of us all suffer from the same thing.

So you tell me no food changes increases your odor ? So if you drank 2 litres of milk would you smell as bad as if you drank 2 litres of green juice? Do you have bad breath too?

Me: The other thing is, how come the smell pushes out the most when I'm nervous, I don't get that, is that body heat, or??

Doc: probably body heat, also the adrenaline will increase your contractions of your intestines and that will increase the rate at which it comes out.

Me: So it leaks through the gut?

Doc: yeah

Me: into the blood.

Doc: yeah.

Me: so you need to heal the gut wall and get rid of the bacteria and it should be alright, is that right or?

Doc: yes.

Me: But I thought we did a leaky gut test and I was fine.

Doc: yeah, but sometimes you can have a leaky gut which is intermittent

Me : yep. So these foods that I shouldn't be eating, when I eat them does that irritate the gut wall, is that kind of what happens?

Doc: No it doesn't irritate it. As I said, what happens is when you are having those foods, because you are not digesting those sugars, the sugars are going into the intestines and the gut bacteria will end up digesting them.

Me: so it absorbs through the wall, is that what happens?

Doc: Exactly


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

hadenuff29 said:


> Hi Into the Wild,
> 
> I'd like the think my Gastro doctor (one of the best in Australia) of 20 or 30 years who is also a professor would have more clue than both of us put together. Whilst i always thought my smells were pushing out the skin, It took a professional to confirm what I assumed. I don't just make this up. See my tape recorded conversation below. While I can't be certain we all have the same thing, it seems to me that the majority of us all suffer from the same thing.
> 
> ...


No i dont have bad breath. Oh and i would smell miles better if i drank 2 litres of milk opposed to 2 litres of green juice. Why? Cos Milk and Dairy products in general firm and bind up my bowel movements while huge increases in fiber give me horrific gas and bloating not to mention explosive diarhea.

Btw you cant project what a gastrologist told you about whats happening to you on to the whole community, one specific symptom doesnt mean everyone suffers from the same condition. I have never smelt anywhere else than my anus, i've never had shit breath, ive never had any smell on my clothes, the smell comes from inside my anus and wafts out.

I dont doubt what you say but i think you should respect that not everyone is coming from the same position here.

Btw i have read the thing from your gastrologist a few times before and it is extremely interesting, im assuming you have audio for that transcript. Also who is he? I mean if this guy is really into us lets get in touch with him and see if he could go on the record do an interview which could be put on the mebo website or something?

There must be a way to get in touch with him through email or something as all the top specialists these days have email addresses.

Its something to think about.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah man I'll give you his details privately if you want, i just don't want him seeing my blog as he's a mainstream doctor and I 100% don't believe in the method he used to treat me. I don't want him knowing my business if you know what i mean. I rememember I did the live blood analysis and my blood cells were mutant and dying off in front of my own eyes, I told him and he laughed! He tried rotating 4 types of antibiotics for 8 months and while it helped it ended up coming back. Antibiotics don't work IMO. I still see him for tests, but refuse to take the meds except the Creon enzymes he put me on, which I'm weening off too now.


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

PM me his details then, cheers.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

inboxed ya mate


----------



## Intothewild (May 11, 2010)

Cheers man, unfortunately i cant see an email dress which is a shame. Would have liked to have been able to ask him a few questions and got his viewpoints first hand, oh well.


----------



## hadenuff29 (Sep 18, 2007)

It should be online somewhere he's pretty well known, He might do skype consultations maybe? I know he's often booked out months in advance. Let me know how you go..


----------

